# 04 5103 deer wont start electrical problem



## turk3475 (Feb 26, 2017)

My 5103 wont do anything when you try to start it, battery is up and charged, fusible link is good, key switch fuse is good, lights all work, had battery tested its good, when I turn key to start I did jump starter and Solenoid and engine turns over so I ran a jumper to my pos battery terminal to the pos wire on my fuel pump and tried to start with key same problem nothing but when I did this and jumped it from starter to solenoid it fired right up no worries I'm guessing I have a bad key switch or a safety switch stuck open but who knows were any ideas of my problem thanks in advance, Tommy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Tommy, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

You have two safety switches, transmission neutral safety switch and PTO safety switch. Is your PTO engaged...it won't crank with the PTO engaged. 

Bypass these switches with a jumper wire, one at a time, and see if it will start.


----------



## turk3475 (Feb 26, 2017)

*update thus far*

in fuse panel I found a 10 amp fuse marked spare fuse on case and in my jd book its marked spare fuse its plugged in an as soon as you turn key over it blows that 10 am fuse anyone know what that spare fuse controls to give me a starting point, not sure if its a hot wire from key switch rubbing some were or what any help would be greatly appreciated, Tommy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I did an internet search and found that this is apparently a common problem with the 5103. You have a short in your cold start sensor. Disconnect the cold start sensor and put in a new fuse and see if the engine starts.


----------



## Ronnie 1966 (Apr 6, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Tommy,
> 
> Welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> ...


My 5103 will not do anything when I try to crank it ! All fuses is good and nothing is engaged ie pro or transmission what am I missing


----------



## Ronnie 1966 (Apr 6, 2021)

*I have a 5103 J.D tractor, it won't do anything when I try to start it ! All fuses is good and pro is disengaged as is the transmission! What am I doing wrong*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ronnie 1966 said:


> *I have a 5103 J.D tractor, it won't do anything when I try to start it ! All fuses is good and pro is disengaged as is the transmission! What am I doing wrong*


Have you checked to see if the battery connections are really good and tight, making good contact?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Have you checked to see if the battery connections are really good and tight, making good contact?


Especially check/clean/tighten where ground cable attaches to tractor frame


----------



## Stakerman (Sep 25, 2021)

Ronnie 1966 said:


> *I have a 5103 J.D tractor, it won't do anything when I try to start it ! All fuses is good and pro is disengaged as is the transmission! What am I doing wrong*


My 5103 is doing the same thing and its driving me nuts, I can't get it figured out....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
What type of electrical diagnostics have you performed? Have you checked for a blown fuse? Have you load tested your tractor battery? Have cleaned/tightened all 4 battery cable connections? Have you disconnected the cold start sensor?


----------



## Stakerman (Sep 25, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> What type of electrical diagnostics have you performed? Have you checked for a blown fuse? Have you load tested your tractor battery? Have cleaned/tightened all 4 battery cable connections? Have you disconnected the cold start sensor?


Fuses are all good and the cold start sensor is already unplugged. Battery is good and it will turn over when we jump it from solenoid to starrter but won't fire...


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you have any lights on instrument panel when key is turned on? If not, then check to see if you have 12 volts going to the key switch. If switch has power coming in and nothing going out, then the switch is bad. If you have no power going to switch, then you need to trace wires back to the fuse panel to see where power is lost.


----------



## Stakerman (Sep 25, 2021)

jd110 said:


> Do you have any lights on instrument panel when key is turned on? If not, then check to see if you have 12 volts going to the key switch. If switch has power coming in and nothing going out, then the switch is bad. If you have no power going to switch, then you need to trace wires back to the fuse panel to see where power is lost.


I think we found the problem. We think the PTO safety switch is bad, we jumpered around it and it will start.... Going to replace it and see if that fixed it. Thank you for replying!!


----------

